# Motherboard and Processor at 15K



## ParshuramPatil (Aug 15, 2011)

My current AMD X2 processor failed so needed a new motherboard and processor :
I already have: Sapphire HD5670 GPU and FSP SAGA II 500W PSU 
which i bought only 6 months back so i would want mobo+processor which would run perfectly with them.
My budget is between 10-15k, sadly cant stretch beyond that

Thanks in advance!!!!!

I Need a motherboard and process at around 15000 
sadly cant stretch the budget beyond that 
also i already have: 
Sapphire HD5670 
FSP SAGA II 500W PSU
 so i would preferrably require a mobo which doesnot have a integrated GPU but if no good options are there then its not an issue

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have plan any to overclock?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2011)

What kind of Ram you are having, DDR2 or DDR3? If uou are planning to use your existing ram then we have to suggest accordingly.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 17, 2011)

If you have DDR2 I guess it would be better to sell it off and go with DDR3 considering they are dirt cheap.
i5 2400 - 9.3K
2x2 GB DDR3 Ripjaws x - 1.9K
Intel DH61WW LGA 1155 Motherboard - 3.2K

Total: 15k Approx

Phenom II 955 BE - 5.8K
Gigabyte GA-880 GM - USB3 - 4.8 K

= 2k Less Cost than Intel One.


----------



## ParshuramPatil (Aug 17, 2011)

I do not intend in keeping my DDR2 RAM
my only concern r that it must support my HD5670 and run on 500W

Also i have no problem with Amd solution as before this i had AMD X2 and it worked with no problems for 3+ years

I do plan to overclock

What about 
i5-2500k + Intel DH61WW LGA 1155 Motherboard 
will it be close to 15k and not beyond 16k
i do not overclock so its a non issue
also can it run on 500W psu

sorry not i5-2500k but i5-2500


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 17, 2011)

ya you can go with i5 2500 and cost may be within 10k but i doubt about its availability.
so better to go with i5 2400.

ya you can go with i5 2500 and cost may be within 10k but i doubt about its availability.
so better to go with i5 2400.


----------



## ParshuramPatil (Aug 17, 2011)

i wanted to know is it worth waiting for new amd range which is coming. If yes how long. Also is it possible to fit in i5 2500 with a mobo and still be withing 16k. M asking as i saw in some websites that the performance diff between 2500 and 2400 is greater compared to the price diff. Is it true.also could any one suggest an amd solution within 16k


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 17, 2011)

only time can say that was it worth for waiting bulldozer or not.but still my heart says it is worth.so if you can wait for 1-2 months.for right now if you are in hurry you can do one thing you can buy mobo and all for the bulldozer with a cheap amd processor and later you can upgrade it to BD.but still i suggest you to wait.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 17, 2011)

If you want to overclock then forget about Intel.

i5 2500k has to be coupled with a P67 or Z68 Mobo for OC and a decent mobo will cost near 10k odd taking Proccy + Mobo to 20K.

If you can wait then Wait till BD Comes or else Go with the AMD Solution I gave. The Mobo is compatible with BD so no worries and you can OC that Proccy like Hell.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 17, 2011)

Get 
*Processor-Intel Core i5 2500@9.8K
Motherboard-Intel DH67BL@5.3K*
*Corsair/GSKILL 4GB 1333 Mhz@ 1.5K*


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2011)

ParshuramPatil said:


> *I do plan to overclock*
> 
> What about
> i5-2500k + Intel DH61WW LGA 1155 Motherboard
> ...


hmm you will overclock or not?

I'm not a fan of high-end CPU and el cheapo motherboard combinations. Do get a decent mid-range H67 chipset motherboard around ~6k.


----------



## ParshuramPatil (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry for the conflicting requirements...at first i thought about overclocking as i did before. But then i understood my budget was 15k not 50k  So finally m not gonna do any overclocking.  
And yes i agree i dont want an el cheapo mobo to ruin the fantastic processor. M just asking if its possible to fit in a decent mobo with i5 or any amd solution.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 18, 2011)

Then go with Tenida


----------



## ParshuramPatil (Aug 19, 2011)

are these lamington road prices?


----------



## ParshuramPatil (Oct 23, 2012)

Well it has been more than a year for this request but i was able to survive with my brothers laptop.. but now i need to upgrade my pc asap.
The budget  is same as 15k for mobo+pc and i did some searching and found something wierd that....
Core i5 3450  was priced at Rs. 11766 and
Core i5 2400 was priced at Rs. 11854 (source Flipkart)
Now from quick browsing the spec i found that both are similar. Then how come an older generation processor be costlier? am i missing something.


----------



## vkl (Oct 23, 2012)

Intel i5 3450 -11.5k
GIGABYTE GA-B75M-D3H - 4.3k


----------



## ParshuramPatil (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks vkl for the suggested motherboard it was getting confusing searching for it... but still i am puzzled by the price anomaly, hope someone could clear that for me...


----------



## vkl (Oct 23, 2012)

Online vendors can show different prices which can be bit abnormal depending upon various factors.This is not a thing to ponder over.
Look at local market prices which are more stable or look at hardware specific sites like smcinternational.in to get the idea of pricing of components.
In general there you won't find such anomaly.


----------



## ParshuramPatil (Oct 24, 2012)

So the mobo+cpu is done now about RAM.....i was suggested Corsair/GSKILL 4GB 1333 Mhz
But i also found Kingston one with same pricing but with lesser latency .... so should i go for the latter or for the former
If any better suggestion plz do tell..my budget is 1.5K and i dont OC 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## vkl (Oct 24, 2012)

1.G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) 4GB@1.5k
2.CORSAIR RAM VENGEANCE LOW PROFILE 4GB DDR3(1600MHz) @1.3k
Get 1600MHz RAM.Pick any one of the two.


----------



## ParshuramPatil (Oct 28, 2012)

So i am going to buy it this week...and m going to assemble the PC by myself for the first time... so plz do give any pointers that i have to be very careful of and if any helpful installation threads or links plz do give it to me and for which i would be very grateful.


----------

